# the love thread



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 21, 2015)

i m opening this thread to share some love with all of you


----------



## SheriV (Apr 21, 2015)

love sux..its fiction

proceed


----------



## Bleedgarnet (Apr 21, 2015)

SheriV said:


> love sux..its fiction
> 
> proceed



Love Stinks!  Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2015)

Interesting user name


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2015)

It's Azza


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 22, 2015)

^ this is what I was thinking


----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 23, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> It's Azza





broumad


----------



## flubber (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm mad. I seem to always be mad and I haven't even started tren yet.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2015)

do you smash shit?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2015)

Love is a Fist according to Mr. Bungle

http://youtu.be/TXcuG28qHsA


----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 25, 2015)

love


----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 26, 2015)

captn dont be a bitch dude
gimme a kiss


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 27, 2015)

is your asshole clean and shaved bro?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

Bleached as


----------



## SheriV (Apr 30, 2015)

I went the other route..I tanned up to avoid bleaching my ass crack


----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (Apr 30, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Bleached as






SheriV said:


> I went the other route..I tanned up to avoid bleaching my ass crack




i ll have you both
better prepare those anguses


----------



## FuckinSilIntheAz (May 12, 2015)

love is gonna save us


----------



## SheriV (May 12, 2015)

we're doomed


----------



## ALBOB (May 12, 2015)




----------

